# new in western ny



## jpapper2 (Jun 23, 2012)

id been reading and re-reading info about bees so a friend convinced me to give it a try ive had the bees for almost two months now and im really exited to see how it all works out


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome 
I grew up in Arcade!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome JP2!


----------

